# 1st BGE report



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I figured I'd go easy on the 1st BGE reprt....don't want to start an uprising and all....Not to mention it is some of ya'lls lunchtime:doh:letsdrink

Started out putting some Slap Ya Mama and Terrayki w/ easy olive oil on some onion. Then I threw some baby ears of corn that were already cooked (left overs) w/ some more Slap Ya Mama and butter, next was the jalepeno cheddar dawgs!!! After cooking, more Slap Ya Mama.....MMMMMMM.....just like the can said it'll make you wanna Slap Ya Mama!!! Wash it down w/ a COLD Amberbock and boy what a lunch!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can tell thats a virgin BGE all nice and clean. Looking good.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

YEP!!!!!!!

George


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That Slap yo' Mama is some good stuff!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Bet it wont stay clean for long.

Glad you are enjoying it.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

You gotta do better than hotdogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:moon

George


----------

